# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Escaped eight foot long retic eats possum in PA

## bcr229

Wow.  That snake won't need to eat again until next year.

https://lancasteronline.com/news/loc...7118cbf15.html

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),_cletus_ (10-08-2019),_jmcrook_ (10-08-2019),_Reinz_ (10-09-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-08-2019),_Toad37_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## cletus

Def a huge meal!!

----------


## TopazEye

She's 8 feet? She dosent seem that large. I guess I havent seen very many 8 foot snakes and just assumed they would be giant, as 8 foot sounds very large for a snake.

----------


## cletus

Yeah   That snake is easily 8 feet...

----------


## wnateg

> She's 8 feet? She dosent seem that large. I guess I havent seen very many 8 foot snakes and just assumed they would be giant, as 8 foot sounds very large for a snake.


Definitely near enough. And they get 20+ feet, so that's only a fraction of what she could be.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I hope she gets a good home...she's very lucky to have been taken inside just when temps. are falling so low... My stomach hurts just looking at hers, lol, and I  
really hope she doesn't regurge this.

----------

_cletus_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## bcr229

> She's 8 feet? She dosent seem that large. I guess I havent seen very many 8 foot snakes and just assumed they would be giant, as 8 foot sounds very large for a snake.


Retics tend to grow quite long and stay very thin up until they turn 18-24 months old.  They don't start thickening up and looking massive until after that.

----------


## TopazEye

> Retics tend to grow quite long and stay very thin up until they turn 18-24 months old.  They don't start thickening up and looking massive until after that.


I was mostly asking as I have never seen a 6 ft snake in person so its a bit hard to visualize how big they really are. Retics are huge and something I would prefer to admire from afar  :Smile:  Now if there was a boa or even ball python size retic thats a diffrent story  :Razz:

----------


## wnateg

> I was mostly asking as I have never seen a 6 ft snake in person so its a bit hard to visualize how big they really are. Retics are huge and something I would prefer to admire from afar  Now if there was a boa or even ball python size retic thats a diffrent story


There are super dwarf retics; they get up to 8 ft, I think. A 6ft snake can look small; it really depends on the thickness too. My scrub is almost 7 ft and could almost be cupped in your hands.

----------


## TopazEye

> There are super dwarf retics; they get up to 8 ft, I think. A 6ft snake can look small; it really depends on the thickness too. My scrub is almost 7 ft and could almost be cupped in your hands.


I would love a dwarf retic but they are illegal here.

----------


## Bogertophis

> I was mostly asking as I have never seen a 6 ft snake in person so its a bit hard to visualize how big they really are...


Just picture a snake that's as long as a bed...most beds are about 6' long.  Of course, if the snake isn't straight & it's that long, you know it's over 6'... :Cool: 

The more slender species don't look like they'd be "that long!" when they're curled up...it's kind of surprising to see them stretch out.  Like my big male FL rat snakes...
they're about 7' now, but not so heavy...much more manageable in terms of weight than a heavier-bodied snake of the same length would be.  They can all tangle you 
up pretty well though...rat snakes can improvise some pretty fine "hand-cuffs".  Ask me how I know... :Very Happy:

----------

TopazEye (10-08-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Wow that's a crazy big meal! I can't believe this retic managed to open its mouth wide enough to get that possum in  :Surprised:  Can a snake be injured by swallowing something too big? I would be worried if my snake had a bulge like that

----------

_RickyNY_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Wow that's a crazy big meal! I can't believe this retic managed to open its mouth wide enough to get that possum in  Can a snake be injured by swallowing something too big? I would be worried if my snake had a bulge like that


From what I understand, snakes can regurgitate if the prey is too big, and that could possibly kill them.

----------

_Luvyna_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Wow that's a crazy big meal! I can't believe this retic managed to open its mouth wide enough to get that possum in  Can a snake be injured by swallowing something too big? I would be worried if my snake had a bulge like that


They can & have been injured by over-doing it, but not usually.  They can also be injured by regurging it.  That's why I HOPE this one keeps it down now.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-09-2019),_Luvyna_ (10-09-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Thank you bcr for sharing this, my wife and I enjoyed the link and the whole story.
I told Maru that snakes are such awesome hunters... to be able to get close to the Possum and eat it. And she said "I wonder if the Possum was playing dead". LOL   :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019)

----------


## 303_enfield

I don't think it ate an opossum. I deal with the egg thieving, chick an rabbit killing overgrown rats nightly. If it was an opossum it was a monster one. Now, it is big enough to be a coon.

Glad the snake is safe. Wonder if I could adopt it? Worth the drive :Snake:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-09-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...Glad the snake is safe. Wonder if I could adopt it? Worth the drive


I'm sure they'd love to find it a good home...check their website (Forgotten Friend) to pre-apply (& see what their requirements are) 
& please do make a thread about it if you do adopt.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Skyrivers

> Wow.  That snake won't need to eat again until next year.
> 
> https://lancasteronline.com/news/loc...7118cbf15.html



Yep in the wild they eat almost anything within reach. In captivity they can be picky because they know food will come. She looks healthy so now she has heat should be ok. Someone's pet most likely.

----------


## Reinz

> I don't think it ate an opossum. I deal with the egg thieving, chick an rabbit killing overgrown rats nightly. If it was an opossum it was a monster one. Now, it is big enough to be a coon.
> .....................


Sounds like you may have missed the part where they X-rayed the snake.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Great another irresponsible idiot bringing more negative light on snake keepers  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

ballpythonluvr (10-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-09-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

> Glad the snake is safe. Wonder if I could adopt it? Worth the drive


"In the sanctuary's search for the owner, Rothacker said that at least  one neighbor had contacted the sanctuary saying that the owner probably  will not come forward to claim the python.This was the third time the python had escaped, the neighbor told Rothacker. If the owner does not come forward to claim the snake, the next step would be to find her a forever home."

You might watch the adoptions on their web site, You might get the chance to adopt it.

----------


## Danger noodles

> Sounds like you may have missed the part where they X-rayed the snake.


It looked like it just ate an opossum skeleton... lol

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Great another irresponsible idiot bringing more negative light on snake keepers


My first thought was "I hope that meal stays down and the snake is ok"

My second thought "oh goody, more bad press because some dummy let their retic escape".

Then when I read through the article and saw a neighbor quoted saying this was "at least the third time" the snake escaped it infuriated me. I mean really?!?! This moron has let a retic escape three times?? At least?? This person should not be allowed to keep pets, ever. 

This is exactly why I'm in favor of an application process for pets, especially pets that when mishandled can be dangerous to children or other pets.
But I guess it would be hard to deny someone. "I'm sorry, you're too stupid, I can't sell you this animal" probably wouldn't go over well. 
Since that will never happen, should breeders of the giants be more responsible with who they sell to? Because I think so. Not every idiot with a couple hundred bucks should be able to walk into an expo/store and walk out with a retic 10 minutes later. First and foremost, these animals can be dangerous, and second, the animals deserve proper homes and care. 

And to be fair, I think a basic competency test should be required for ALL animal purchases. They are living creatures after all.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-09-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> My first thought was "I hope that meal stays down and the snake is ok"
> 
> My second thought "oh goody, more bad press because some dummy let their retic escape".
> 
> Then when I read through the article and saw a neighbor quoted saying this was "at least the third time" the snake escaped it infuriated me. I mean really?!?! This moron has let a retic escape three times?? At least?? This person should not be allowed to keep pets, ever. 
> 
> This is exactly why I'm in favor of an application process for pets, especially pets that when mishandled can be dangerous to children or other pets.
> But I guess it would be hard to deny someone. "I'm sorry, you're too stupid, I can't sell you this animal" probably wouldn't go over well. 
> Since that will never happen, should breeders of the giants be more responsible with who they sell to? Because I think so. Not every idiot with a couple hundred bucks should be able to walk into an expo/store and walk out with a retic 10 minutes later. First and foremost, these animals can be dangerous, and second, the animals deserve proper homes and care. 
> ...


I don't want to derail the thread, but I talk about this with people all the time. It does seem crazy to me, that for about $100, you can buy the world's longest snake. You don't need experience or anything, just $100, and you have something that is dangerous and requires a lot of care.

In a perfect world, people would be responsible enough to know whether or not they should buy one. Because I don't think there should necessarily be regulation through laws or anything, but overall, it's something interesting to think about.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> But I guess it would be hard to deny someone. "I'm sorry, you're too stupid, I can't sell you this animal" probably wouldn't go over well.


Well it needs to be a little more diplomatic like I do not think this animal is the right fit for you......works wonder without being insulting and it covers a variety of thing from idiot you know have no business owning a snake to people wanting to buy a young hatchling for a 10 years old.................Always worked for me.




> And to be fair, I think a basic competency test should be required for ALL animal purchases. They are living creatures after all.


 100% this I don't care what animal you sell as a breeder, a conversation to gauge whether or not the animal is right for the person goes a long way not only that, but if the person is a forum member or has a facebook, it can tell you a lot as well.

Sure sometime you have no red flags I have seen people going from very passionate to neglect in matter of years but I do think some breeders make very little effort to gauge customers and they should especially with things that have the potential to bring some real bad publicity on all of us. (giant, venomous etc)

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-09-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Well it needs to be a little more diplomatic like I do not think this animal is the right fit for you......works wonder without being insulting and it covers a variety of thing from idiot you know have no business owning a snake to people wanting to buy a young hatchling for a 10 years old.................Always worked for me.
> 
>  100% this I don't care what animal you sell as a breeder, a conversation to gauge whether or not the animal is right for the person goes a long way not only that, but if the person is a forum member or has a facebook, it can tell you a lot as well.
> 
> Sure sometime you have no red flags I have seen people going from very passionate to neglect in matter of years but I do think some breeders make very little effort to gauge customers and they should especially with things that have the potential to bring some real bad publicity on all of us. (giant, venomous etc)


Hahhahaha, yes the diplomatic approach is definitely the right way to go. 

And yes, you're absolutely right. Just a conversation with the customer goes a long way. Unfortunately your morals and ethics aren't the norm. 
Good thing we have resources like this forum to help us find the reputable breeders who do care. 

Thanks as always, Deb. Always good to hear your thoughts.

----------


## cletus

You have to wonder what happens to a large number of the retics that are sold.   I would think they would be considered a "niche" snake because of the size they can reach.  I wouldn't think there is a huge market for them.  Certainly not like boas and BPs.   Even Burmese.    Some of these big breeders crank them out like crazy.   I often wonder how many of them end up in the wrong hands.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-09-2019),_jmcrook_ (10-09-2019),_wnateg_ (10-09-2019)

----------


## 303_enfield

> Sounds like you may have missed the part where they X-rayed the snake.


No,I read it."An x-ray on Sunday revealed that "all the evidence points to a possum," the sanctuary posted on Facebook."
X-ray:
https://www.facebook.com/forgottenfriend/photos/a.10150109189393800/10157205211463800/?type=3&theater

Really doesn't look like an Opossum.

----------


## 303_enfield

> No,I read it."An x-ray on Sunday revealed that "all the evidence points to a possum," the sanctuary posted on Facebook."
> X-ray:
> https://www.facebook.com/forgottenfriend/photos/a.10150109189393800/10157205211463800/?type=3&theater
> 
> Really doesn't look like an Opossum.


Opossum:
http://www.savalli.us/BIO370/Anatomy...letonLabel.jpg

Coon:
https://www.welcomewildlife.com/wp-c...n-skeleton.jpg

Looks like a pelvis of a coon. But it doesn't matter as long as the snake is healthy an safe now.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-09-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

> Opossum:
> http://www.savalli.us/BIO370/Anatomy...letonLabel.jpg
> 
> Coon:
> https://www.welcomewildlife.com/wp-c...n-skeleton.jpg
> 
> Looks like a pelvis of a coon. But it doesn't matter as long as the snake is healthy an safe now.


I also thought it was too big to be a opossum, but it turns out the vets analyzing the x-ray considered this as well. They ruled out the possibility of the animal being a raccoon because the x-ray showed "organs from a hindgut fermenter, which eliminates cats, dogs, or raccoons".

----------

